# Best Legal PCT Supp to use for current legal PH cycles .........?



## TGB1987 (Jul 2, 2011)

Formadrol Extreme- Lg Sciences
Recycle by Purus 
Econtrol by IronMagLabs
Advanced PCT- Anabolic Xtreme
Any others please list your favorites. Also what do you like to run with yoru PCT for example

Viridex XT by Gaspari
Meth X by Dymatize
Natadrol by Lg Sciences
DAA by Performance Edge or E-pharm
Tribulus by whichever manufacter
Prime by USP Labs 
Pink Magic by USP Labs
BAM by ALRI
Any others you guys like?

New products coming out by PES what do you guys think?  PES Anabeta, Erase?  They seem like great products.  Lots of Hype.  Looking forward to seieing how they turn out.


----------

